# SE Michigan/Detroit Metro?



## catman1974 (Jul 4, 2011)

I live just outside of Detroit and was wondering if anyone knew of any good meeting in this area. Or, more to the point, if anyone from the area would be interested in coming if I started one. I have no training and no experience, other than my life story, I'd be willing to get some people together at a local coffee shop or something and see how it goes.


----------



## sj86 (Jun 7, 2013)

I am around there at times. I would not mind the idea but I am not sure if I have much in common other than very few things so it could get boring quickly.


----------



## Fanta can (Aug 13, 2011)

.


----------



## jasiony (Aug 15, 2010)

I live around 20 mins south of Detroit and would be interested in this.


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

Live north of Detroit, I'd be interested in any group or meetup involving people here.


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

Here's the link for the SAS group, feel free to join if you're from Michigan

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/michiganders-unite-57/


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

Still looking for fellow Michiganders that want to meet up!


----------



## Fanta can (Aug 13, 2011)

Did anybody meet each other yet?


----------



## sj86 (Jun 7, 2013)

I am open to a meetup as well. Pm me.


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

Anyone have any ideas? Despite living in metro Detroit most of my life I really don't know of anything interesting to do, I usually just hang around the Royal Oak/Ferndale area.


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

Up to the top, still looking for new meetup ideas.


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

Madax said:


> Up to the top, still looking for new meetup ideas.


^


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

Fall is on its way


----------



## sj86 (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm still up for tigers game or coffee


----------

